
Xbox 180: Microsoft Fully Reverses Xbox One's DRM Policies  - anu_gupta
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2013/06/xbox-one-drm/
======
veidr
I think this story is more interesting than 7 points and 0 comments. (Not the
Wired article, but the underlying story.)

It was a _collossal_ fuckup for Microsoft -- but only because Sony made the
right moves. If Sony also tried to impose daily internet-check DRM on its
users, and decided to bar them from being able to loan or rent games, then
there would have been a ton of grumbling, but it wouldn't matter.

But since Sony decided to weaponize this issue and announce they were doing
none of this stuff, and aggressively mock MS for it, they scored what appear
to be real hard body blows against MS, and came out of it looking great. Even
though MS has now reversed all its controversial and objectively user-hostile
ideas, a lot of the tarnish wills stick to it and the next-gen Xbox.

(Disclaimer: I'm not a gamer, I just think this has been a really interesting
business story.)

